# طلب منهاج جامعة القاهرة او الاسكندرية



## رزق حجاوي (8 مارس 2020)

السلام عليكم
اذا امكن تزويدي بمنهاج جامعة القاهرة او الإسكندرية او عين شمس لكلية الميكانيك خصوصا لسنوات من 3-5
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------

